# Germany countryside backroads - which resort?



## PeelBoy (Sep 3, 2012)

I am planning a trip to Germany for 2014 summer.  We are especially interested in backroad driving in Europe to explore small towns/cities.  We are two adults in 50s with some disability that we can't hike long distance.  We have done Tuscany, Costa Del Sol, NW France and Hungary.  

For my purpose, which resort is the best?  Resort quality, service and activities are also important to us.  Though enjoy driving, we do not want to drive more than 2 hours one way.  Thanks.



Residenz Mandelgarten Deidesheim  (#3235)  
Deidesheim,  GERMANY  D-67146,  Germany      


Gemuender Ferienpark Salzberg  (#1667)  
Gemund Schleiden,  GERMANY  D-53937,  Germany      


Ferienpark Oberallgaeu  (#1337)  
Missen-Wilhams,  GERMANY  D-87547,  Germany      


Ferienclub Oberstaufen (Mondi)  (#2029)  
Oberstaufen,  GERMANY  87534,  Germany      

Erlenbruck  (#1962)  
Hinterzarten,  GERMANY  D-79856,  Germany


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 3, 2012)

Not at all familiar with those resorts but for info on driving itineraries in Germany, there is a Forum for people picking up a BMW in Munich and diving there.

Lots of tips and advice about routes, etc in addition to info on getting the car which you can skip. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Cheers


----------



## Margariet (Sep 3, 2012)

This Summer we stayed a week in Alpenclub Schliersee (#R247 in RCI directory), near to Munich and Salzburg. It is a lovely resort in a picturesque Bavarian town with a wonderful staff. The restaurant serves delicious Bavarian food. Not on your list but I can highly recommend it.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 4, 2012)

I have traded into Erlenbruck, Oberstaufen, and Deidesheim.

I like the resort at Erlenbruck, a 17th century hunting lodge, the best, and Deidesheim the least as to overall resort quality.

As to driving, here is the rundown (I had a car at all of them):

Deidesheim - lots of interesting places to drive to, but mostly on major roads rather than back roads, close to the Rhine Gorge, a beautiful stretch of river and major tourist attraction.

Oberstaufen - right at the Alps, which you can see out your window.  Lots of backroad options including Liechtenstein and Innsbruck and various places in Bavaria; also the famous Mad Ludwig castle at Neuschwanstein but that one is mostly accessed by autobahn rather than back roads.

Erlenbruck - in the Black Forest on a back road.  Lots of back road options, including nearby Alsace Lorraine, France with lots of medieval towns.  You also get free regional rail passes for the week for each occupant which might be useful for places you don't want to drive, that go as far as Basel, Switzerland.




PeelBoy said:


> I am planning a trip to Germany for 2014 summer.  We are especially interested in backroad driving in Europe to explore small towns/cities.  We are two adults in 50s with some disability that we can't hike long distance.  We have done Tuscany, Costa Del Sol, NW France and Hungary.
> 
> For my purpose, which resort is the best?  Resort quality, service and activities are also important to us.  Though enjoy driving, we do not want to drive more than 2 hours one way.  Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## abbekit (Sep 15, 2012)

*Loved Oberstaufen*

Just checked out Yesterday.  Beautiful area!  Day trips in easy driving distance include Lindau on lake Constance and Munich. We didn't rent a car but we have no mobility issues so we walked into town ( a ten minute hilly walk on a paved path) and used the trains to get around.  The resort itself has amenities like the spa. And pool. And Italian restaurant on site.  Could also ave their breakfast buffet if you didn't want to use the apartment style kitchen..  We ate in our unit for all but one breakfast. Plus had more than half our dinners there.  Kitchenette was small but functional, had everything we needed appliance-wise.

Highly recommend but you must ask for an apartment with a view!  Some don't and that would have changed our opinion completely if we had only a view of the woods and not the mountains. I'll post photos and review when get home.  In Vienna now.


----------

